# Best post-apocalyptic movies?



## AustinB (Jun 17, 2017)

Recommend me some amazing post-apocalyptic movies. I'm a pretty big fan of post-apocalyptic stuff, so I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2017)

Go onto Steam, and the video section. Check out "Rakka". One HELL'UVA good clip.

Hmm, post-apocalyptic.. Sec, let me rummage through my folders/library, see what I come up with. Will edit this post afterwards.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 17, 2017)

9 was always one of my favs, it's beautifully animated



Spoiler



When 9 (Elijah Wood) springs to life, it finds itself in a post-apocalyptic world where humans no longer exist, and the only signs of life are sentient rag dolls like itself and the machines that hunt them. Though it is the youngest of the group, 9 convinces comrades that the only way to survive against the machines is to stop hiding, go on the offensive, and find out why the machines want to destroy them. As 9 and the group learn, civilization hinges on their success or failure.



...and of course mad max fury road: probably the best of the best, by far


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 19, 2017)

a boy and his dog, mad max, the road, threads

if you're a fan of fallout you should see a boy and his dog you'll see where fallout gets a lot of its inspiration from they have glowing ones which are never shown on camera just implied to be glowing zombie like creatures and they also have vaults


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

The Day After Tomorrow

Yeah, I got nothing more than that. Unless you include series, Anime 'n shit.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 27, 2017)

A good post apocalyptic movie that I watched, but have not finished, is Stalker (1979).

It's the movie that was used as the inspiration for the STALKER video games series. The movie has been pretty good from what I managed to watch.


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 27, 2017)

Stake Land might be something you're interested in.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 27, 2017)

any mad max movie...lol fury road is awesome...but thunderdome is good too


----------



## Vaheerah (Jul 6, 2017)

The Road (2009) - IMDb

*The Road.* It's sad and depressing, exactly how it should be with a post-apo movie.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 6, 2017)

The Book of Eli is pretty good.
Warm Bodies.
Daylight's End.


----------



## LumeKat (Jul 6, 2017)

If you consider a very slow realistic apocalypse Idiocracy should count


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 10, 2017)

Waterworld - Wikipedia and any old mad max


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you're looking for a so-bad-its-good post apocalyptic movie, check out Battlefield Earth. Works best with a game of shot glass roulette.


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 10, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> If you're looking for a so-bad-its-good post apocalyptic movie, check out Battlefield Earth. Works best with a game of shot glass roulette.


was that the one with those space bugs and they made like 2 or 3 of em?


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 10, 2017)

bizzmcsweets said:


> was that the one with those space bugs and they made like 2 or 3 of em?


That's starship troopers. although the series is okay at best, its got way more effort and production quality put into it than Battlefield Earth; watched best with highball drinks like martini, white Russian or screwdriver.


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 10, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> That's starship troopers. although the series is okay at best, its got way more effort and production quality put into it than Battlefield Earth; watched best with highball drinks like martini, white Russian or screwdriver.


ooooo sooo classy, I stick to my Dos XX and strongbow dry, with the occasional vodka slushi


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 10, 2017)

bizzmcsweets said:


> ooooo sooo classy, I stick to my Dos XX and strongbow dry, with the occasional vodka slushi


been a while since I made my last cocktail. Most good spirits in the UK are pretty expensive, and since freshers is starting all over again in September, alcohol expenses tend to dry up the budgets of most students. Better have a Bulmer's or hobgoblin. Not really a fan of the Dry variant, dark fruit has more flavor.


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 10, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> been a while since I made my last cocktail. Most good spirits in the UK are pretty expensive, and since freshers is starting all over again in September, alcohol expenses tend to dry up the budgets of most students. Better have a Bulmer's or hobgoblin. Not really a fan of the Dry variant, dark fruit has more flavor.


 Im obsessed with bitter and dry. Cant stand sweet drinks. And ya I've been there, once youre outta college you'll have bills but at least making a decent income. Im comfortable with feeding my kitty the finest food and having a sippy poo every day


----------



## Titanic-Wyvern (Jul 10, 2017)

The ones that I can think of off the top of my head as someone else who LOVES post-apocalyptic stuff (mostly videogames, but movies are good too) are the _Mad Max _movies, _Planet of the Apes_ movies (both old and new), _Snowpiercer_ (I honestly loved that one), and any of the zombie movies that _George A. Romero_ has made. 

If you're okay with fan-related stuff, _Fallout: Nuka Break_, I've heard is pretty good. I can't say though, as I haven't watched it. But hell, when Bethesda actually links it onto their blog praising the series, and Obsidian Entertainment confirmed that the Nuka Breaker DLC item for Fallout: New Vegas is a reference to the series that they actually put into the game, then you know something is bound to be good!

If you're fine with documentaries/documentary series, _Life After People_ and _Aftermath: Population Zero, _and its sequel series _Aftermath _are interesting.  Beyond that though, I can't think of any others. You might be able to find some interesting post-apocalypse short films on Youtube though, as there are plenty of them from independent people.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jul 14, 2017)

One of my personal favorites is Zombieland. You gotta enjoy the little things.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2017)

Heyyyyy I have some more.

I Am Legend.
The Postman.
War of the World's.
Shaun of the Dead.
Doomsday.
The Time Machine.
The Colony.


----------

